# Switch (or config) for 5 satellites?



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

OK. How do you connect 61.5, 110, 119, 121, and 129 satellites to a ViP622? I need 61.5 for some HDTV + some ATL locals, 110 (duh), 119 (duh), 121 for the German package, and 129 for the new HDTV stuff. Anybody rigged something like this yet?

I got my 622 the other day (despite CSR's statement that the installer would bring it), hooked it up and it checked switch and worked fine with a DPP44 w/a super dish and a 300 pointed at 61.5. Of course, they couldn't activate until the work order was complete when the installer comes out next week. (but I just had to hook up and try!)... I can't wait for the installer to get out here and see how he is going to hook this up. Do they even make a 5 switcher or do you combine multiple switches... They proclaimed $299 for "all you need" --else there's going to be some cain raising!


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

What stations are you watching off of 61.5? TBS is on 61.5, but it's also on either 110/119. I think there is another stations (WATC) on 61.5. Not sure what else is there.

I ran for years without 61.5 and finally hooked it up a couple months ago thinking the ATL HD locals would be on it. As it turns out they will be on 129, so I'll need to re-aim.

If you can do without 61.5, your install will be much simpler.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

um, you don't need 61.5 and 129, their mirrors. if your locals HD will be on 129, simply reaim 61.5 at 129  no need for a 1000 since you are using a spuerdish


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

61.5 and 129 aren't mirrors. Some channels are mirrored, but there are channels on 61.5 that aren't on 129.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

they are mirrors as far as national content is concerned. Locals is what is unique. Obviously they are mirrors, or those people in the NE that can't see 129 would not be able to receive all the programming others can see.

if you read his post, he thinks he needs 129 for "new" HD programming, and that is wrong. 61.5 has all the same channels. The "need" for 129 is ALT HD locals. So since 61.5 and 129 have the same HD channels, he won't be missing anything will he? The only things not mirrored are spotbeam channels, which are locals. His only possible issue would be if there are any existing ATL sd locals on 61.5, which will go away once E10 is up and running by June1. 

so all he needs do is repoint 61.5 at 129 and he's set.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> if you read his post, he thinks he needs 129 for "new" HD programming, and that is wrong.


Yes and no. He is wrong about needing 61.5 for "new" HD. But he also said he needs 61.5 for locals, which is true. That was the only point of my post originally. If he wants all the locals immediately he will need 61.5, however there are only a few there and as you said, they will eventually get moved to 110.

My intention of the post to you was that the satelites are not mirrors. For national content they are but too many people are just assuming that if they see 61.5 now that they will receive everything they get today if they switch to 129, which isn't true.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

There are channels on the 61.5 like the Public Interest channels that are not on the 129. Also, there is Sky Angel on the 61.5 So, if you are in atlanta, and get an international not mirrored on the wings, and get Sky Angel, then you would need all 5 sats. Anyway, the only way to do 5 sats is with a DP+44 and a DP21. Keep in mind that when you add a DP21, you lose the DP+ ability and will have to run 2 lines to a Dual Tuner DVR like the ViP622.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> There are channels on the 61.5 like the Public Interest channels that are not on the 129. Also, there is Sky Angel on the 61.5 So, if you are in atlanta, and get an international not mirrored on the wings, and get Sky Angel, then you would need all 5 sats. Anyway, the only way to do 5 sats is with a DP+44 and a DP21. Keep in mind that when you add a DP21, you lose the DP+ ability and will have to run 2 lines to a Dual Tuner DVR like the ViP622.


I'd hate to be the installer for that deal  yikes!

so ATL does have some locals on 61.5? anything worth actually watching? I know none of my 61.5 locals matter, I just needed them so I'd have the dish for HD


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

Yep. 61.5 carries the following ATL locals.


WTBS -TV 17 (TBS) WTBS 8307 30 61.5° E*3 . . Local - Atlanta 
WUVG TV 34 (Univision) Athens WUVG 8308 30 61.5° E*3 . . Local - Atlanta 
WATC TV 57 (FamilyNet) WATC 8309 13 61.5° R1 Local - Atlanta 
WPBA-TV 30 (PBS) WPBA 8310 30 61.5° E*3 . . Local - Atlanta 


TBS is on 119 also, so you don't need 61.5 for it. I don't watch the other three so 61.5 isn't important to me.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I figured it was pretty complicated. *Right now*, 61.5 carries a few SD ATL locals (a PBS station and local TBS) and I believe there are a few national HD channels. I already have 2 cables running out of the DPP44 switch to the living room--stacked a 501 and 510 so I could have PIP and the 501 also feeds back though the house via house wiring. It sounds like I'll go the DPP44/DPP21 switch combination. Whatever happens, I'm going to make DN "dish out" :lol: the $ since they wouldn't let me install/activate on my own! I could probably live without the 61.5 but reception from 5 sats?.... Arr Arr Arr!!


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Got to have those public interest channels on 61.5 eh?


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

Fifty Caliber said:


> Got to have those public interest channels on 61.5 eh?


I have the same potential problem, in that I get 61.5 for the Atlanta PBS 30 and will need 129 for the Atlanta HD channels (it really surprised me when they put Atlanta HD on 129 instead of 61.5 when a lot of Atlanta HD subscribers already have the second antenna). Fortunately, the one foreign channel I watch is mirrored on 61.5, so I don't currently need 121.

--- WCS


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

As anticipated, my situation caused problems on the professional installation today. The tech/installer could not have been nicer. He got out here, took one look and, of course, had no clue how the $%^& he was going to set it up. He called his supervisor and also the techs at DN and, basically, it's not possible to hook 5 satellites into one receiver. Apparently, there was a 6 to 1 switch in the past but it does not work with the new stuff. I ended up electing to lose the German channels so they carted off the SuperDish. Of course, DN had sent the work order to the installer and it indicated that a Dish1000 was not required so he didn't bring one out. Had to wait for about an hour before another tech brought the Dish1000 out and it was smooth from there.

The only thing that hacked me is DN wanted to charge me a downgrade fee for dropping the channels. After some explanation of my long-term/non-deliquent bill paying/internet-message-board-posting history  , he agreed to waive the fee--given that it was a techicality that forced me to drop the channels.

On the upside, the Dish1000 is much smaller and not nearly as ugly as the SuperDish.

The wife can now watch HD ice skating so that's most important.

If she's happy, I'm at least content.

--Ted


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Well now that your installation is over it is possible to hook up 5 satellites to a DishPro receiver. You need a DPP44 and two DP21s. In the 622 case you have to run 2 lines to the 622 since you cannot use the separator with the DP21. On each of the lines you will have to hook up the DP21 and connect one end to the 5th satellite and one end to the DPP44.

When you do switch test it will do 5 tests and pick up all 5 satellites. While I have not tried it on my 622, I have done it on my 921, 811, 301 and others have reported it working with the 942. My 811 at this time currently has 5 satellites, in fact the exact configuration you mentioned 61.5, 110, 119, 121 and 129.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

tedb3rd said:


> Apparently, there was a 6 to 1 switch in the past but it does not work with the new stuff. I ended up electing to lose the German channels so they carted off the SuperDish. Of course, DN had sent the work order to the installer and it indicated that a Dish1000 was not required so he didn't bring one out. Had to wait for about an hour before another tech brought the Dish1000 out and it was smooth from there.


Yep, they made an SW64 switch, which allowed 3 locations not 6. Morons. Check here for more info on a 5 sat setup:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=12141&highlight=mad+scientist

And here for adding the 129 to the SuperDish:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=36979


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I suggested a DPP44/DP21 Configuration to be able to get all 5 satellites... The tech on-site suggested that to his supervisor over the phone and he said that this was not possible with the new ViP series--that it's "not capable of looking at 5 satellites" and seemed to suggest that, even if we did rig it that way, the receiver wouldn't be able to detect... However, if you go to the setup screen there is a 5th "blank" space right now.... Either they were incompetent professionals or just didn't feel like going through all the trouble! I should have just given the tech $20 to call DN and tell them it was installed. I could have done this BS myself and had it working. :nono: Good job Dish Network on making a professional installation required--you lost $ (in installation and programming) for that one! Keep up the good work!


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Honestly, I cannot confirm that a 5 sat config works for the ViP series, but considering that their s/w is based on the 322/522/625/942 series, I cannot imagine why it wouldn't work. Try emailing [email protected] and give them the 2 links I gave you and complain. That's my suggestion.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I wish they would just break down and make a DP+54 with a diplexed OTA input. Simplify alot of installs with the diplexed input, and add the 5th location us a bonus.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

There was talk of a DP64 switch at one time. That could be construed as a 5 sat input as well as OTA. However, consider that AFAIK, E* has NEVER made a switch with an OTA input, I seriously doubt that they will now. Also, Microyal makes a DP34 with an OTA input.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Jan 25, 2006)

I guess this is a good place for me to jump into this discussion. I'm not up to speed with the numerous satellites anymore; I did my install back in '99, and haven't touched it since (that I can remember). Right now, I have a D500 pointed at 110/119, a second dish aimed at 61.5, and my OTA antennas for local HD. I have the Dish 64 switch mentioned previously in the thread, but right now I'm only driving 2 receivers (an 811 and a 3 series, forget the exact number). If I remember correctly, the OTA antennas run directly into the 811 (which replaced a 6000). 

I'm considering getting the 622, and I'm not certain what changes will need to be made wrt the dishes. I really don't want a tech on the roof, since I just had a new one installed last year. But from what I can gather here, it sounds like I will eventually need the 61.5 dish reaimed to 129, and should be okay on 110/119. Is there any compelling reason to keep the 61.5 position, and have a 129 dish added? 

Sorry I'm not up to speed, but honestly it's been nice to ignore this stuff for a few years. I'm realizing it's time to get back up to speed!


----------

